# OC crashed computer; "Error loading operating system"



## Lunar Epileptic (Sep 3, 2010)

Windows XP 

I used AMD Overdrive to overclock my PII x4 3.4GHz in 100hz increments until 4GHz. Moments after reaching 4GHz with cool temps, the computer crashed and I received this error right after the "push button to boot from CD line" when trying to restart.

I reset the cmos, but all it did was cause a noise to occur during a delay before giving me the same error.

I swapped the HD with one from another computer and made it past that error, but it just gave me a quick flash of a blue screen followed by an instant computer restart, where it gave the "reboot with last known good configs" option. Both "last known" and plain "start windows" options had the same result. Safe Mode got me to the Users screen, but my mouse and keyboard weren't being recognized.

So I'm not sure what exactly could be wrong or where to go from here.

I'm going to try putting my HD in that other computer tomorrow when I wake up...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

first of all you dont increade the fsb in 100MHz increments 60 should be the most and you reboot each time to see if windows boots ok

second you have provided no information on your setup what cooler do you have? what power supply do you have? what are the full specs of the computer?

if you dont have a good psu or a good cooler then you will never get any good results

did you set your pcie frequency to 100?

did you make sure the ram did not go above its rated frequency?


----------



## Lunar Epileptic (Sep 3, 2010)

600w OCZ modular PSU
Arctic Cooling ACALP64PWM

I did the OC in AMD's program, not BIOS. It only gave .5x multiplier increments.
I don't recall changing anything PCIE or RAM related.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should never overclock with software because they usually cause problems. Oeverclocking should always be done through the bios


----------



## Lunar Epileptic (Sep 3, 2010)

I went into Windows reinstall and it's telling me that all but 1MB of my partition is free space <_<
Maybe this should be moved to the HDD board now.



greenbrucelee said:


> you should never overclock with software because they usually cause problems. Oeverclocking should always be done through the bios


I'd like to know why/how they cause problems, out of interest.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

because they mess with settings that dont work well from within windows.

if your going to reinstall windows, you first put in the windows disk, delete the current partition and format (wipe) the hard drive then the re installation will begin. Remember you need the motherboard drivers installed after windows or things may not work correctly

You do not have a problem with the hard drive, the reason things are crap is because you have pushed the cpu beyond its limit and its struggling. You need to do a cmos reset

switch the computer of at the wall but do not unplug
open the case and locate the battery
remove the battery
set the jumper pin from 1 & 2 to 2 & 3 or shout the pins together using a screw driver
put the battery back in move the jumper pin back to 1 & 2
close the case
switch on at wall
power up

You may get a message saying press F1 to set bios defaults do this then go into the BIOS and set the bios to optimised defaults then save and exit and boot should continue as normal.

Some people do a bios reset by just removing the battery for 20 minutes so if you cant do the above just do that but the above is the proper way.

one question I have is what cpu cooler are you using? if its just the normal intel cooler then you need to get an aftermarket one as they are not designed for overclocking.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Just to add with a Phenom II X4 BE you don't overclock by raising the FSB, you raise the multiplier. Raising the FSB is asking for trouble and the whole point of having a unlocked multiplier is for overclocking.


----------

